# Preparing aquarium wood



## swcurtis (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone knows how to prepare wood for an aquarium. I know that manzanita and oak can be used as aquarium wood but I am not sure how to prepare them. Do I just cut them fresh, or use dry but not rotten wood? Earlier today I cut some pieces of manzanita and oak that both fell over the winter so were pretty new and mostly unweathered. Does the bark need to be removed, does it need to be sandblasted, or do I just waterlog it and stick it in a tank. Any help would be appreciated! 
-Sam


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not too sure about the process, as I have never picked my own driftwood, but the general procedure as I understand is that the bark will need to be removed. You will want to boil it in a large pot of water to ensure no hitch hikers are introduced to your aquarium.


----------



## CrowEater (Jun 4, 2009)

There are lots of articles on DIY driftwood:

http://www.tetra-fish.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2268
http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.php?t=23083
http://ezinearticles.com/?DIY-Driftwood-for-Aquarium&id=182987
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/53589-driftwood-issue.html


Even ones on this forum:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/55482-diy-driftwood-aquarium-safe-woods.html

I just completed my own driftwood project and I can honestly say I will never buy driftwood again. Finding the right piece to match your tank and cleaning and sanitizing it only costs time.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sam,
Welcome...
I would find dry would, if you cut it fresh, I think you would have to dry it out first...
I would start by making sure the bark is stripped off, clean it or brush it off with a stiff brush, boil it...




CrowEater said:


> I just completed my own driftwood project and I can honestly say I will never buy driftwood again. Finding the right piece to match your tank and cleaning and sanitizing it only costs time.


Hi and Welcome!
Just to play devils advocate:icon_evil...it takes time to make your own driftwood too...doesn't it?

got any pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## swcurtis (Jun 8, 2009)

Great, thanks everyone for the help I am excited to try this out!


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

I gathered my own by walking down a dry lake and gathering pieces, cutting stumps of all sizes and shapes. I piled them in my flower bed and let the weather dry them out/remove the bark intending to sand blast them later. Two months of sun, snow, and rain did an excellent job. The bark easily peeled away from the pieces that had remaining bark. Most were too large to boil, but I did boil one of the pieces for 2 hours before putting into the tank. Those that weren't boiled grew some white fuzz for a few weeks before disappearing. 

Frankly, I think buying wood for the tank is simply nuts when it can be readily found along any stream, creek, or river. The biggest job is hauling them in, then hauling off the remaining 90% unused pieces as i did. LOL


----------

